# Spinning at the local fair



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

This was a spinning bee at our local fair. Lots of wheels and drop spindles. We had lots of fun and laughs!!!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Looks like that was fun...and what a lot of drop spindles.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Wonderful


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow...that looks like fun! I am assuming the spinners bring their own wheels? I am concerned that if I try to transport my wheel, something will break as it doesn't fold. Do they travel nicely and I am overly concerned?


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I travel with my Louet, it doesn't fold. It isn't very heavy at all. At the Fiber Festival last weekend, several folks had those small, softsided, folding wagon style carts, their wheels fit right into them, very easy to transport. 

Interesting - almost everyone "watching" the spinners are men. I actually bought my first wheel because of my (then teenaged) son's interest!


----------



## ctsandy (Mar 20, 2011)

I didn't know there were so many spinners in MA. Are there any in CT?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure there many in CT. Google spinning guilds in CT. You will find a few.


----------



## ctsandy (Mar 20, 2011)

Will do. Thank you.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for the photos! Fun to see!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. ????


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Interesting that the audience is all men. I think they are more interested than they care to admit!????


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

That looks like so much fun!


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Looked like a great time.. Makes me warm and fuzzy to know our spinners are alive and well. I think the men are mosty interested in the mechanical part of it... They study it we use it LOL


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Did any of the men want to try it? I asked DH once he said H--l no not me that is your hobby. lol lol


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

I am a spinner in CT.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> Wow...that looks like fun! I am assuming the spinners bring their own wheels? I am concerned that if I try to transport my wheel, something will break as it doesn't fold. Do they travel nicely and I am overly concerned?


I have a Baines wheel. It does not fold. I seat belt it in the backseat.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

The men were definitely intrigued by the works of spinning. The instructors husband is there every year and helps out in any way he can. The man in the blue shirt in the background sat there the entire time just watching, when he stood up to leave he said one word "amazing". I guess it is pretty amazing, turning straw into gold!!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

ctsandy said:


> I didn't know there were so many spinners in MA. Are there any in CT?


http://nutmegspinners.org/ This is the guild I belong to, it meets every other month in West Hartford.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> Wow...that looks like fun! I am assuming the spinners bring their own wheels? I am concerned that if I try to transport my wheel, something will break as it doesn't fold. Do they travel nicely and I am overly concerned?


Yes, we bring our own wheels to these things (and to guild meetings). Not all wheels fold, although I usually bring my Lendrum which does. This weekend, though, I'm likely to bring Miss T's Kromski with me since many visitors to the fair want to see what they consider a traditional wheel.


----------

